# Trimming Anacharis?



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I have some Anacharis that has started to grow horizontally across the waters surface. This would be a good time to prune/trim it correct? The cuttings would be replanted to grow another plant.

Is there a certain spot I need to cut at? I noticed my plants have been cut before and I haven't really noticed any significant growth from the cut parts. Normal I'd assume? Just kind of flat on the top.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Most stem plants will send out shoots from the side near the cut location after you trim them, but I don't remember if anacharis does it. As best I remember, the bottom parts get pretty ratty and aren't worth keeping. The cut offs will certainly keep growing when you replant them in the substrate. The "secret" is not to plant them in a big bunch, tied together at the bottom. Bunch no more than 3 when you replant.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Ah ok. When I got them they were bunched together in groups of 4-5 with a metal strap around the base. Should that be removed is the plants are secured in the gravel? The one single cutting I have is kept in the gravel really well and hasn't moved.


----------



## oRiN999 (Apr 22, 2006)

yeah the lead weight should be removed and the stems planted separately. as for trimming you pretty much cut it any where you want at any time and new shoot will usually come out of the stem in random places on anacharis. the gravel should be enough to hold the plant in place and may take some replanting every now and again if you have a big fish in the tank but other than that anacharis is an easy plant to keep


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

This plant is one of the easiest to propagate. You can cut at any section on the stem to get plant. Once it takes off in your tank, it's unstoppable. 
It doesn't thrive well at higher temperatures though.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

My tank temp ranges from 76-80 degrees. My heater is set on 72 but it really doesn't do a great job keeping it at a specific temp.

Is that range too high for the Anacharis to really thrive?


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

If you can keep it at at a constant 72, it would be better for the plants. But don't worry too much about it. Your water temperature seems fine.


----------



## oRiN999 (Apr 22, 2006)

i dont even keep heaters on my tanks anymore i just let them stay ambient which is between 76-78 year round


----------

